# † ثـــــــــــق أن †



## ++sameh++ (11 مارس 2006)

*† ثـــــــــــق أن †*

اسمحوا لى اقدم لك الهدية البسيطة ديه عشان انا حبتكم بجد ، الموضوع ده انا بعتبره من أجمل المواضيع اللى عملتها وكنت منزلها فى وان واى ، فاسمحوا لى انزلها هنا كمان بس معلش انا كنت كاتب على الصور اسم وان واى وانا واثق ان الموضوع ده مش هايضايقكم لمحبتكم الكبيرة ، انا بهديها ليكم انتم لأنى بأمانة بعتز جداً بالموضوع ده ، ربنا معاكم 

:Red_Heart: :Red_Heart: :Red_Heart: :Red_Heart: :Red_Heart:​


----------



## ++sameh++ (11 مارس 2006)

.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## ++sameh++ (11 مارس 2006)

.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## ++sameh++ (11 مارس 2006)

.
.
.




.
.
.


----------



## †gomana† (11 مارس 2006)

*الله انا بحب اوى الموضوع ده جدا *
*بجد لانى محتتفظة بكل المجموعة روعة جدا جدا يا موجة*

*بحب اتامل فيهم اوى *

*شكرا لمحبتك الغالية دى لينا*
*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز ويعينك*


----------



## blackguitar (11 مارس 2006)

*اخويا سامح محبتك العظيمه لمنتدانا ده هي اجمل حاجه اخدناها منك وثمارها باينه اهيه *

*انت انسان رائع فعلا وصورك جميله اوى ومعبره مش لاجل جمال تصميمها بس لكن لانها نابعه من جواك والاجمل فيها انك بتديهالنا بكل حب*

*ربنا يزيد المحبه دى اللى هى السبب الرئيسى فرفع اسم المسيح*


----------



## +Dream+ (2 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع جميل *
*و صور حلوة قوى و بها كلام معزى و جميل جدا*
*و قعلا فى اى وقت يجب ان يكون عندنا ثقه و يقين كامل ان الرب يقف بجانبنا ولا يتركنا *
*شكرا ليك يا سامح و ربنا يباركك*


----------



## moga (2 أبريل 2006)

*الله يا سامح بجد صور رائعة والكلام جميل ومعزى ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ده من اجل اخواتك فى المنتدى*


----------



## ماهر (20 أغسطس 2006)

والله التواقيع كلها حلوة ، والكلام اللي فبها احلى
عموما انا لطشت مجموعة منهم .
وحاتفظ باللي يعجبني 
وشكرا يا اخونا ... وربنا يباركك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (1 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل خالص ميرسى سامح 
ولو فى اكتر نزل ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## ميرنا (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*سامح الموضوع شوفته كتير ودخلته اكتر لكن محسيتش بيه الا انهرده حسيت بكل كلمه وكل صوره يمكن مش هعرف اقول احساسى لكن بجد يا سامح ربنا يباركك*

*ميرسى يا سامح *


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع الله يعوض تعبكو


----------



## mary (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى يا سامح على الصور والتعليقات الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

أشكرك كثيراً أخى الحبيب سامح على هذه المجموعه من التعزيات الرائعه 

الصورة تضفى على الكلمات رونق وجاذبيه .. و الكلمات .. 

تُعطى للصورة  .. حياة

أشكرك


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 ديسمبر 2006)

إني أثق يا رب فأعن ضعف ثقتي يا إلهي القدوس المحيي!


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*اول مره اشوف الصور و الكلام الجميل ده يا سامح*
*بجد تسلم ايدك و برافو عليك*
*كلام رائع رائع*


----------



## طبيب روحاني (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل اوى يا سامح
عندما يظهر فجأة امام عينك بصيص من الامل 
                                        تأكد ان الله يهمس فى اذنك
على فكرة انا بحب موضوعاتك يا سامح انا كان نفسى اكلمك من زمان بس انا ولا كنت بعرف ارد ولا بعرف اضيف حاجة كل اللى كنت بعمله ادخل اقرأ المواضيع الجديدة واخرج من غير ما حد يشعر بيا
يارب اكون صديق ليك


----------



## ++sameh++ (21 ديسمبر 2006)

* الحقيقة انا وقف خاجل جداً أمام محبتكم ، ونفسى اخد كلام كل أخ معاى فى المنتدى وكل أخت معاى فى المنتدى وارد عليه لوحده ، بس مش هالاقى كلام اقوله يعبر عن محبتى الكبيرة ليكم*

*:Love_Mailbox: *

*انا بحبكم كلكم وفرحت جداً بكلماتكم الجميلة ديه*

*:Love_Mailbox: *

*أخى الحبيب طبيب روحانى ، كلامك بأمانة ما استحقهوش ، وبجد انت محبتك كبيرة اوى ، وانت أخى الغالي على جداً ، وأكيد احنا اخوات مش أصدقاء وبس وأنا تحت أمرك فى اى حاجة اقدر اعملها*

*:wub:*

*شكراً أخوتى الأحباء ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## dudu (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

صور حلوة خالص 
dudu :94: :94:


----------



## koky_m2005 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

بجد صورة جميلة والكلام اجمل واجمل ربنا معاك ياسامح وتقدملنا الجميل دايما


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

موضوع راااااااااااااائع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سامح


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

شكرا ليك يا سامح

الرب يباركك

و ننتضر المزيد منك دائما​


----------



## kero_kero (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

*موضوع رائععععععععععععععععععععععع 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

موضوع جدا حلو شكرا عيوني​


----------



## مينا 188 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: † ثـــــــــــق أن †*

صور فعلا جميله وعليها كلام اجمل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

